# Creepy piano music?



## Tjordan (Sep 17, 2010)

I posted something on an Android app that does have some real creepy piano music in this post:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/95224-what-you-using-you-sounds-music.html

I think I also saw some in another forum, will try to dig that up for you.

/tJ


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

a few years ago I found some stock music of an old time saloon piano. It did not sound creepy, but I slowed it down and put some reverb and fx on it and it passed. I don't have it anymore though. The main thing was the slowing down, but not too much.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's some piano creepiness. Some are from sound effects albums, some soundtracks. Some have a bit more instrumentation, but I wanted to provide a variety in the hopes that you'll find something worthwhile. Piano creepiness.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

How about this ? Amazon.com: The Phantom of the Organ/Vampyre of the Harpsichord: Phantom Of The Organ: MP3 Downloads


----------

